# Do you care about your post count?



## cupajoe (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you care about your post count?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

no


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2008)

I like to have alot, but I won't go spamming for it.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 17, 2008)

maybe


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

Not really.
I've just gained a lot of posts since I was given permission to post news and releases on the Portal.

You're not respected by the amount of posts you have; you'll be more respected if you have good quality posts (contribute to the topic, respectful to other members, etc.).


----------



## jan777 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok yes


----------



## iwakura (Jul 17, 2008)

certainly! my post count is like the equivalent to the length of my ______ in real life - it matters plenty.

JPH has got a massive tool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






i kid btw xDD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have many posts, but I'm asian afterall. lol


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 17, 2008)

As JPH said, you get the reputation by the quality, not the quantity.

As to the topic, NO. Though I post more when I'm nearing a "100" figure. Other than that, no.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 17, 2008)

how many do I have ?
I don't care at all, it doesn't change anything past 100 (to gain access to the trading forum).

I post when I have something to say and not to make more posts or being more acknowledged.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 17, 2008)

Back when I started joining forums a few years ago, I was obsessed with posting to get a high post count just to look cool. Now I don't care at all. I just post for the fun of it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 17, 2008)

Nooooope.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 17, 2008)

I use to but now don't, I post too much to care.

Being able to be useful and give an honest opinion that doesn't flame anyone is what matters.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Jul 17, 2008)

i don't. it's nice to have a big post count. but since the equation lots of posts = large e-penis doesn't exists, there's not much left for me to actually care about. i think quite a lot about what i'm going to post, because quality > quantity. 

discuss


----------



## Rayder (Jul 17, 2008)

Post count has never meant anything to me.  There are people with 50 billion posts, but if it's just a bunch of spam, what does the post count mean?  Nothing.

The content of your posts means more than how many times you've hit submit.


----------



## dice (Jul 17, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Nooooope.


*points to your av*


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 17, 2008)

I usually don't know what my post count is, until someone mentions it or after I post on "post count" related threads.

So I'll check how many I have as soon as I add this.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to keep spamming the forums until I reach over 20 million posts.  I must not fail!


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 17, 2008)

+1


----------



## science (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya, thats the only reason I'm posting this message.

But in seriousness, I think when people see high post count, they think old member, knowledgeable member, valuable member. I usually don't even look at joined dates, but mostly just post count. But having high post count and not a connection to the community is pointless. Also, you need a flashy avatar for people to remember you by


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is having a huge post count like have a huge E-penis or something?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 17, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Is having a huge post count like have a huge E-penis or something?



Not like, it is.
I stopped caring after 1337.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 17, 2008)

1.postcount:		
The bigger the post count, the bigger your penis. Every post you make, your penis grows .0001 of a centimeter. Thus a person with a post count of 2500 has enlargend his penis by 2.5 centimeters from when he began posting.

I don't really care, I could have broke 1000 but I don't feel like it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 17, 2008)

I post when I feel like I want to...>_< Although I am curious as to that mysterious forum everyone keeps saying after you hit a thousand...


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 17, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> 1.postcount:
> The bigger the post count, the bigger your penis. Every post you make, your penis grows .0001 of a centimeter. Thus a person with a post count of 2500 has enlargend his penis by 2.5 centimeters from when he began posting.
> 
> I don't really care, I could have broke 1000 but I don't feel like it.



Touch your crotch area. Do you feel a larger than usual bump?
You now have a penis.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 17, 2008)

Not the slightest.
IMO looking at my post count is like looking in a mirror...I think damn, wtf have I been doing with my life?

And of course now that the topic has been brought up I shill hit add reply and take a peek to see how many posts I have made.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 19, 2008)

I stopped really caring after I got 1337.


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 19, 2008)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont give a shit about my post count and my 20% warning.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't really care about my count too much... But then I noticed I got 500 so I quickly went in to my CP to see if I could have a custom title. Yay...


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes  but i have a little


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 19, 2008)

Need moar posts rawr. *munch munch munch*

Nah I enjoy being a regular.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope, I really don't care. Most of the time I'm reading posts by other people. Heck, I can't even remember where the posts are counted and where not.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 19, 2008)

I couldn't care less, to be honest. Just glad to be part of a good forum.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 19, 2008)

The only times I've really cared were when I was approaching 500 posts (because I wanted the custom member titles) and when I made it onto the list of the top 20 most postingest members ever, which I thought was kind of neat. The trading forum didn't happen until I was well past the 100 posts you need to view it.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, more posts = bigger epenis, and I canre about my epenis size (tho now it's pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Costello (Jul 19, 2008)

if I really cared, I'd probably cheat and increase my post count to get into the top 3 or whatever--
my post count is a big slap in the face that reminds me of much time I've spent on the computers for these last years.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 19, 2008)

To be honest, I cared until I hit 1000 just so I can have a possum, but I never got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't care as much. Although I'm watching my post count every post now, it's nearing 1337


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 19, 2008)

SHOULD i care?


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 19, 2008)

*"No, I seriously don't care."*


----------



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2008)

Meh...  I keep track.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  For some reason I like to keep it at an even number though...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2008)

I just spammed to get 1000 posts, and enter the secret section of GBAtemp.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








no, really....I don't care..I enjoy talking with some people, and learning new stuff.....not building post count....what the heck would I do with many post, it wouldn't change anything....


----------



## Seven (Jul 25, 2008)

Nope, not really. I add into discussion where I see fit, and the number just goes up. That's it.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 25, 2008)

Nah, I too just post where I actually have something to say. Like here.


----------



## unduthegun (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been in too many forums to know already that post count doesn't matter, just the content of the messages counts.


----------



## Mazor (Jul 25, 2008)

No.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 26, 2008)

I think having a fairly large amount of posts, it might give the impression that a person is a regular and when he/she writes something probably isn't noobish and out of the blue, therefore his/her comments should be taken more seriously.
But then again I see people around here with over 3000 posts and all they do is spamming and just short posting things like "oh that's great", " me too I love that game", or even worse "does it work on PAL ?" type of comments over and over again with EVERY frigging game released.
With such reckless posting you learn pretty quickly that it's not the amount of posts that one has, but the quality of the contribution that one can give in order to get something constructive out of a discussion.


----------



## SkH (Jul 26, 2008)

Well not really.


----------



## Gore (Jul 30, 2008)

If I cared, I'd stop spamming in testing area, and start looking for ways to post.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2008)

one I get to 500 I won't care a whole lot


----------



## bfoos (Aug 1, 2008)

No, I don't really care.

Quantity != Quality


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes I do..

*Posts merged*

And that's why I'm double posting!


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 1, 2008)

yes.


----------



## ackers (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually hate my large post count. Shows how much of a non-life I have if anyone can understand that. I wish each time I posted my post count would go down lol...

I've never understood why some ppl think the bigger their post count the better it makes them feel... it's like "look at me I'm a bigger geek than you are!!!!11!!1"


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, I sordof do, I'm not trying to be better than everyone else, it's just that I want a good post count, but since Ive hit 500, I dont care much anymore


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 10, 2008)

Honestly, I'm posting to get into the trading forum to see what's up (and because I need something). But I'm not going around spamming. I try to find whatever topics I can contribute to and post the most meaningful messages I can think of. After posting over 50+, I've realized that it's pretty fun to help others and to be acknowledged, so I guess once I go past the 100 mark, I'll keep on contributing. (I even made myself a few friends here!)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 10, 2008)

You care about your post count the same way and reason you care about the odometer on your car. It's a relatively meaningless number (except in the case of resale, but eh) that measures what you and the car have been through together. It's sentimental value more than anything else.


----------



## Talaria (Aug 10, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> You care about your post count the same way and reason you care about the odometer on your car. It's a relatively meaningless number (except in the case of resale, but eh) that measures what you and the car have been through together. It's sentimental value more than anything else.



Yah, I have a high re-sale value! And this is Talaria's account up for auction only a low post count of just under 400. This gal is just in her prime. Get her while she's piping hot! Going once, going twice, SOLD!!! 

Never really given much of a care for my post count, I just post when i feel compelled to.


----------



## sphere9 (Aug 10, 2008)

... we have post counts?


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't care at all. I've been here for like a year and only just recently made 100, so no, I place little importance on it. The only time I did care was when I was close to 100 (trying to open shoutbox and Trading Forum).


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

Not really I just post because I'm bored most of the time


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 10, 2008)

Ehh, not so much....


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 10, 2008)

no


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Not really. I usually lurk around the forums so my post count never goes up, but sometimes I'll post in interesting threads xD


----------



## Retal (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone that posts "no" to this thread is in denial.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 10, 2008)

Get it to the number that gets you all the sexy features, then stop caring about the count.

In this forum, 100.

As far as I know.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

500 gets you custom titles.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 10, 2008)

Of course I do.  Or I wouldn't have bothered to post this post.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 10, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> 500 gets you custom titles.



right.  which I'm using.

>.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

What does getting 100 posts get you exactly? I approaching the big 100, so just curious.

Only thing I know of is access to the Trading Forum (maybe I can finally sell my modded Wii! xD)


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

That and a secret feature on the front page are all you get for 100 posts.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Secret feature? Which? Tell me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *acts angry in an attempt to scare anyone, although highly unlikely*


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 10, 2008)

shoutbox access as well.

EDIT:
wait, that's a secret?


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

That used to be a nice secret we had going there. Thanks steve.

Edit: Only to newcomers.


----------



## DaveHimself (Aug 10, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Anyone that posts "no" to this thread is in denial.



No.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

I love posting in Shoutboxes xD

On another note, ScuberSteve, your avatar scares me, but I don't know why O-o


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 10, 2008)

what for 1000 posts .?


----------



## serginsurge (Aug 10, 2008)

I registered here in 2004 and dont have alot of posts


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 12, 2008)

I really ignore my post counts since its getting near 500 
and once it gets to 500 my goal is going to be 1000 but it would take for ever so it would be smarter to ignore it


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

I really don;t have an opinion, sometimes I just go looking for something to post, other times I think its stupid. Hence the post count


----------



## TaMs (Aug 13, 2008)

Kind of keep track of my posts. Haven't been posting much lately, just lurking. I almost hate those spammers who posts twenty times on one thread.


----------



## Law (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't really care, but I sort of dislike it when I see people go on a posting rampage and post useless things in topics just to try and get a higher postcount.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 13, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMG

+1

---

joking, i wouldn't care if the postcount was abandoned altogether here.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, i DO care about post count since you need a certain amount to access certain places (Trading) And heck i would like to have a custom name instead of GBATemp Newbie! which you would need at least 500. And to me once i get those two i could care less.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 13, 2008)

I do care thats why im posting here to get +1 post count XD. My average post is 1 per day, i think : )


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 13, 2008)

The only thing i care for is custom titles once i hit 500 even all my posts will only be something to contribute instead of posting on threads like this one

once i get to the big 500 i will probably lock myself away in the testing area unless its something really important lmao


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2008)

the people with the high post counts are the ones that say they dont care. funny that


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

I kind of care, at least for now, because I want to have those cool medals under my name!! Btw, how do you get those anyways??


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

Numbers like 69, 666, and 500 for title edits, that's all. I don't post for the post count, I post cause I'm bored. D'8


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont care all that much.


----------



## cerenade (Aug 24, 2008)

don't care much about it, i post when i have time. want to get to onehundred soon tho


----------



## Fellow (Aug 24, 2008)

No, I just care about the quality of my posts.

Some people tend to think that their post count actually makes them better than another member, which necessarily doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Tayki (Aug 24, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Do you care about your post count?


Yes.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Aug 30, 2008)

who reallys cares right


----------



## javad (Sep 1, 2008)

Sometimes


----------



## keras (Sep 1, 2008)

Short answer. No


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 1, 2008)

now that I'm getting very close to 500, yes a bit... after that landmark, no...


----------



## enarky (Sep 1, 2008)

Postcount means *everything* to me! I'm sitting before my profile page every single minute of my life since I joined, watching it grow bigger and bigger. I use it to express myself. I also think that people with a higher postcount are not only the more valuable members of a community, but they're much better human beings, too!

Postcount


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 1, 2008)

People tale you more seriously if you have a high post count.


----------



## alex (Sep 1, 2008)

My e-penis gets bigger with every post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't care, as long as I can change that user title, and maybe some shiny medals. I've been to a forum where there are no post count, you cant see it, but there are still rankings. But I'd be fine with no post count.


----------



## Gore (Sep 1, 2008)

I think we should remove postcount and do things by membership time


----------



## 2short (Sep 1, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> I think we should remove postcount and do things by membership time



sure...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2008)

Post count means shit.

It's what you post, how you post it, and how you present yourself that defines you.

Kinda like a prostitute.


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 1, 2008)

I only post when I want to. but it better to have high count


----------



## da_head (Sep 1, 2008)

i just wanna reach 1000 and get a shiny red badge ^^

almost 500!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

The only reason I care, is cuz I wanna be able to change the text under my avatar, though I don't even know how high it needs to be.

Also, if I really cared, I wouldn't post in the testing area so much


----------



## da_head (Sep 1, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> The only reason I care, is cuz I wanna be able to change the text under my avatar, though I don't even know how high it needs to be.



500 i think


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Doesn't care ?!
My post count


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me in 3 posts if it be true


----------



## Lametta (Sep 1, 2008)

Not really, post count is just a number... nothing more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but it's the "newcomer" tag that bothers me. Being not a newbie in Nintendo Ds things I want to get rid of it quickly


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 1, 2008)

Podcount isn't too important. It's primarely useful to me to see the difference between someone who knows what he/she's talking about and someone who does not.


----------



## Scathraax (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't even bother looking at post counts.

If the post contains intelligent conversation/info, then it's good enough for me. ..even if the user has three posts to his name.


----------



## ball2012003 (Sep 1, 2008)

i keep track every once in a while


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 2, 2008)

Its kind of a race between me and Antoligy.. He does a lot of spamming but I post intelligent posts most of the time.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But after I reached 1000, I havent really cared about post count..


----------



## Serabii (Sep 2, 2008)

I only reply if it's relevant to my interest and if I want to inquire or ask something...

Post whoring just to show you have a bigger e-penis than others is just stupid.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 2, 2008)

I heard if you get 10,000 posts, you automatically become an Admin.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 2, 2008)

Ehh, If I am really close to the next hundred or thousand then I care but otherwise I could really care less about post count.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 2, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I heard if you get 10,000 posts, you automatically become an Admin.


Really?  I guess I better get back to posting then.


----------



## alltooamorous (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having access to the trading forum. I have some stuff I'd like to sell/buy, but I'm not about to spam my way there. I'll post when it matters.


----------



## CorruptJon (Sep 2, 2008)

I do care about my post count, but I only post in a topic if I have something to contribute. I don't want to be one of the idiot spammers (that don't get punished btw) that posts in every topic possible just to raise their count.


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 3, 2008)

I keep track, but IDC.  But I still want 500 posts


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 4, 2008)

After I hit 100, I'll be content.


----------



## weiff (Sep 4, 2008)

Posting just to post a post about post count posting.







I know that post counts, well~ count.... but if I were overly concerned about them I think I would be a little more active.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 4, 2008)

big post count = HUGE E-PENUS  8=====D


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

not really what do I get in return anyways for a large sum of posts ?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 8, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> big post count = HUGE E-PENUS  8=====D


----------



## Midna (Nov 9, 2008)

Higher post count gives you better credibility.


----------

